# Ice conditions?



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Wondering how the ice looks in pymy or skeeter?


----------



## MOBIL4 (Jan 30, 2011)

Was out at Pymatuning today on the south end. Ice was 10 inches. A little slushy coming in; but was solid. 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great fish brother! Glad to hear it. Hope it stays solid for this weekend.


----------



## fmader (Aug 8, 2018)

Following... would love to get on Pymatuning tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Well I figured this post would get more attention, so maybe specifics....looking for ice conditions on skeeter or pymy during this warm up....still possible to fish possibly this weekend?


----------



## Northern (May 6, 2008)

archerjay1 said:


> Well I figured this post would get more attention, so maybe specifics....looking for ice conditions on skeeter or pymy during this warm up....still possible to fish possibly this weekend?


I called the bait shop and they said guys were out fishing this morning on Pymatuning, but not exactly sure where. He said they said the shoreline was starting to deteriorate but didn’t have any reports of the conditions This evening. I’m going to check out a local lake tomorrow morning, and if that’s no good head out to Pymatuning for a look.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Northern said:


> I called the bait shop and they said guys were out fishing this morning on Pymatuning, but not exactly sure where. He said they said the shoreline was starting to deteriorate but didn’t have any reports of the conditions This evening. I’m going to check out a local lake tomorrow morning, and if that’s no good head out to Pymatuning for a look.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Awesome thanks for the heads up...if you would let me know what you see...good luck and be safe


----------



## Mattiba (Apr 7, 2020)

I heard Mosquito is still good.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

If skeeter is still good I'm sure pymy is as well...


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Watch it fellas im seeing rapid deterioration and we got rain coming this weekend is go


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

Gonna be iffy


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Yeah I'm an hour away so it's nice to know if I should even bother.


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Tonight’s temps in the low 20s , good ice in am. Temps are going up and down the next week.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mred3398 (Aug 3, 2014)

archerjay1 said:


> Wondering how the ice looks in pymy or skeeter?


Skeeter had 7” solid off of the cemetery yesterday on 2/25/21.


----------



## cueman (May 28, 2019)

Just checked the cemetery at Mosquito, theres a few guys out there, shoreline isn't too bad yet, but if we get this rain tonight and tomorrow, it's probably going to start deteriorating pretty quick.


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

Fished Ladue today, still 8" with 2 " of white on top. Shore line was in great shape, top ice was hard and slick. Made for an easy pull. I went out from the boat house.


----------



## set-the-drag (Jan 13, 2013)

SportTroller said:


> Fished Ladue today, still 8" with 2 " of white on top. Shore line was in great shape, top ice was hard and slick. Made for an easy pull. I went out from the boat house.


Where the fish??


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Great news thank you


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

archerjay1 said:


> Well I figured this post would get more attention, so maybe specifics....looking for ice conditions on skeeter or pymy during this warm up....still possible to fish possibly this weekend?


Fished Pymie today. Locked up tight, should not be a problem getting on n off. Spud it to be sure


----------



## SportTroller (Nov 3, 2009)

set-the-drag said:


> Where the fish??


Caught 30 gills, took home 10.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

SportTroller said:


> Caught 30 gills, took home 10.


Pymie Saturday east shore still locked up tight, no slush.


----------



## Bass knuckles (Sep 23, 2014)

John Boat said:


> Pymie Saturday east shore still locked up tight, no slush.
> View attachment 465232
> View attachment 465233


Knew you wldnt fail to show us the news paper! Thanks John boat


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

I seen the newspaper in my preview for the thread and I knew who it was. Good job John Boat, glad you got on them.

Kip


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

One guy and a boat said:


> I seen the newspaper in my preview for the thread and I knew who it was. Good job John Boat, glad you got on them.
> 
> Kip


Did ok, not great on Milton for s month, just didn’t want to be found. Pymie should hold up all week 🤗


----------



## Eyecrosser (Apr 10, 2016)

It didn’t hold up. Shore line is iffy. Many spots has open water on the shoreline a couple of feet out. Found some real soft spots while walking to my spot where the spud went an inch or so into the ice and other spots where it was solid. About 5 inches of black ice. Stay away from the old tent city areas. Your just looking to take an ice bath, give those area a wide berth, only saw 7 people out this morning.


----------



## John Boat (Sep 23, 2014)

Eyecrosser said:


> It didn’t hold up. Shore line is iffy. Many spots has open water on the shoreline a couple of feet out. Found some real soft spots while walking to my spot where the spud went an inch or so into the ice and other spots where it was solid. About 5 inches of black ice. Stay away from the old tent city areas. Your just looking to take an ice bath, give those area a wide berth, only saw 7 people out this morning.


Yep, sang a mournful duet with the fat lady this afternoon after searching for a spot to get on ice. I’m done.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Was out on the west side of pymy Saturday and Sunday...saturday was definitely better than Sunday but the ice was still solid...noticed the shore break up as well.


----------



## archerjay1 (Jun 11, 2015)

Whelp might as well keep this thread going for a few more days....any word on the ice at pymy?


----------

